# Milk Production in Non-Preg Mare



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

It's pretty common for a mare to do this. It's usually an imbalance in hormones. I have one retired broodmare who makes milk every year when the other mares have babies on the ground. We let her be until all of the others have foaled, as she will gladly be a nurse mare if one should reject their foal. We've only had one maiden mare over the years that did reject her baby and it was a blessing that good ol' Buttons was more than willing to take over. We started the foal on colostrum we had in the freezer and then she took over. 

Don't know about mare magic. Putting her on regumate would take care of it, but it is pretty costly. If the vet isn't concerned I wouldn't worry about it too much unless her udder gets hard and hot, then you would want to have her checked to be sure she wasn't developing mastitis.


----------



## Azera (Sep 22, 2007)

I check her teat twice a week and so far it hasnt gotten hot. But what if I bred her, would it hurt the foal that she has had milk for so long, well what im saying will her milk still be good for the foal. I wouldnt mind having a foal from her later on in the future.

She is my now show horse and plan on breeding her later after I show her a while.

Im not familiar with regumate, I will ask my vet. Mare Magic is suppose to be for harmonal mares. I could try it and see and it is not that costly.


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

Personally I wouldn't worry about it.....milking or checking for milk only stimulates more milk production.......it is not abnormal for a mare that has had foals to have a bit of milk in the spring months.....my mare has done this.

I don't think this would affect the mares ability to nurse a future foal.

Super Nova


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

We have one mare who, after 5 years from foaling, still gives milk. In the Bedouin tribes of Arabia, these mares are sought after since they can sustain the rider in difficult times. 
If you do decide to breed her you should ask your vet if you need to add colostrum to the newborns diet.
We only check for mastitis and watch your boots when you stand to close :lol: It is worse right before she goes into season so plan on that.


----------



## Azera (Sep 22, 2007)

I will definalty keep my vet involved in anything with her and her future motherhood and of course about the foal nursing. It wont be anytime real soon I breed her so got a long ways to go for that but will keep the supplimental colostrum in mind. 

She only has milk in one teat, the other looks like it is trying to bag up but not sure. Im not going to mess with it anymore, just only have a peek to keep an eye out for any abnormal changes. 

I guess I wont worry about it too much now. If I ever hear of an orphaned foal needing a nurse mare, im sure she will be up to the job.


----------

